# Fried Chicken...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

For some reason, over the past couple of months or so, I've gotten really into fried chicken...now, I've had a long standing love affair with wings, but recently, I've gotten into all the other parts of the chicken, breaded up and fried golden brown, even the leg and thigh which I refuse to eat baked or BBQ'd I have no problem with scarfing down when it's fried...any-who...I usually order it out (no, not KFC...although I can manage with some KFC or Popeyes if nothing else is available)...but seeing as how I enjoy getting behind the stove, I'd like to try my hand at frying up some chicken...anybody have any good seasoning recipies or frying methods they'd like to recommend to me???


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> For some reason, over the past couple of months or so, I've gotten really into fried chicken...now, I've had a long standing love affair with wings, but recently, I've gotten into all the other parts of the chicken, breaded up and fried golden brown, even the leg and thigh which I refuse to eat baked or BBQ'd I have no problem with scarfing down when it's fried...any-who...I usually order it out (no, not KFC...although I can manage with some KFC or Popeyes if nothing else is available)...but seeing as how I enjoy getting behind the stove, I'd like to try my hand at frying up some chicken...anybody have any good seasoning recipies or frying methods they'd like to recommend to me???


Young man, if you're just now getting interested in fried chicken you need to spend much more time in the south. We could really broaden your horizons. :aportnoy: Arteries be damned.


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

Fried chicken is a beautiful thing. Once you master it yourself, you will better appreciate what you can get carry out from the competent place. I would suggest that you work first with smaller pieces and dark meat.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I cook my own fried chicken often. It's one of my favorite foods, always has been.

There's enough frying methods out there to fill a library, but the one I use is fairly simple.

First you soak your chicken pieces in a bowl of water with a little bit of salt, baking soda and sugar. The amount varies depending on how much chicken you're making, but is at least a half-teaspoon of each. (The salt draws out some of the excess blood, the baking powder tenderizes the meat a bit, and the sugar sweetens it somewhat. You can leave out the last two if desired, but the salt is essential.) Soak for at least 30 minutes.

Pat dry your chicken and dredge it in seasoned flour. (I use a local variety (Big Spring Mill of Elliston, Va.) but is much more widely available and will create the desired flavor. Alternatively, you can make your own seasoned flour, but it's a bit trickier. It's not something you can do correctly the first time unless you're really good with flavoring.)

Let your chicken rest for at least 20 minutes while you heat your oil. It can rest either at room temperature or in the fridge. After about 10 minutes, you can put a second coat of flour on to produce a thicker, crispier crust, but it's personal preference on this.

A word on oils: I use Crisco or Wesson, but just about any kind of oil will fry chicken. I don't tend to use olive oil, coconut oil or peanut oil because they have low smoke points, but any conventional oil is fair game.

Make sure you have a pot of sufficient depth so that the chicken will be completely immersed in oil without splattering. (Some people prefer shallow frying, but I use deep frying, preferably in a heavy-bottomed pot with at least a couple of inches of oil inside. You can use a deep fryer instead, but make sure it has a temperature control. Fry Daddies (which have no temperature control) don't work well with chicken.)

Heat your oil to 350 degrees (use a candy thermometer to gauge the heat) and immerse your chicken into the hot oil. Breasts with bones and thighs tend to take longer to cook, so put them in first. Do not crowd your pan with chicken. Give each piece space to fry.

Turn your chicken at last once while frying. Wait about 5 minutes before you do.

Mostr chicken will fry to perfection in 10 to 20 minutes. It's done when clear juices run from the pieces. drain on absorbant paper or a rack and let it sit for at least 3-4 minutes.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Steven, that sounds great!

My mother uses a half fry/ half bake method with great results. She uses a procedure close to Steven's (although she uses seasoned bread crumbs.)

She leaves the chicken in the oil long enough to brown, and then transfers it to the oven to complete the cooking process.

Both ways can produce excellent chicken. (Although, I admit I'm partial to my mother's method.)

I seldom try to fry chicken myself because about half the time I get it right and half the time, I engage in slapstick comedy.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Gus's Fried Chicken. GQ wrote an article about it years ago. May have some tonight, LOL.

Yes, down south, we do chicken right.

Sam


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Steven, that sounds great!
> 
> My mother uses a half fry/ half bake method with great results. She uses a procedure close to Steven's (although she uses seasoned bread crumbs.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kudos. I've tried a method similar to your mom's, but typically i ony use the oven to keep the chicken warm if I'm fixing multiple batches.

Bel;ieve you me. I occasionally screw up on my chicken. rushing things will make go chicken go bad in a hurry.


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

You may like this book, Roy Blount Jr.'s Long Time Leaving: Dispatches from Up South, in which the author says:

"Everywhere you look it's soy milk, soy icr cream, soy meat, soy I don't know what all. Why can't there be ham milk and ham ice cream and ham this and ham that?"

A man after my own bacon-slowed heart.

https://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/10/...4b682445878893&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss


----------



## jkreusc (Aug 14, 2006)

If you are in the Dallas area, go to Babe's on 35E and beltline in downtown carrollton. They serve it up family style with unlimited cream corn, mash potatoes, cream gravy, green beans, salad, and biscuits.

The original Babe's in Roanoke, TX is the easiest place in the world to order. You can only choose two menu items off the "menu". Fried Chicken or Chicken Fried Steak.

Another recommendation (if it still exists post-Katrina) is Dunbar's on Freret in New Orleans, just east of Tulane university. Wednesday's were (are?) all you can eat Fried Chicken and red beans and rice. Excellent!


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's Alton's recipe:

https://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_15279,00.html?rsrc=search

I have no firsthand experience with it, however, an acquaintance has tried it and recommends it enthusiastically.

In Michigan, the big name in fried chicken is Frankemouth, a bavarian town near Flint that has two competing chicken houses across the street from each other, Zehnder's and Bavarian Inn. Both are massive edifices with multiple, German themed dining rooms. Both offer a fairly decent fried chicken experience, including noodles and gravy and, at Bavarian Inn, a superlative Orange/Cranberry sauce.

A bit further north, placed squarely in the middle of nowhere, is the Damsite Inn, purveyor of absolutely fantastic lightly fried chicken, incredible egg noodles and mashed potatoes, fresh peas and hot biscuits. The swanky, authentic 60's art-deco revival decor and beautiful lakeside setting add to the experience. Highly recommended if you are in the northern lower peninsula area.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jbmcb said:


> Here's Alton's recipe:
> 
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_15279,00.html?rsrc=search
> 
> ...


I've been to Zehnder's, and they do have great chicken. 
The best place for fried chicken in St. Louis is Hodak's in South City.


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

Tony's Creole Seasoning makes a fine seasoning for the chicken. I preferred the deep fry in the stockpot method, but have had incredible cast iron skillet birds as well. Chicken fried steak or chicken breast has to be done in cast iron.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow. I grew up in Frankenmuth. 

I agree about the chicken. (They boil theirs and then fry it enough to get the coating to stick.)

The restaurants are now owned by the second generation, but the two founders were actually brothers (Zehnder is the surname.) The Bavarian Inn and Zehnders both were hotels about 70 years ago, but the chicken business was a big draw, so they started doing that.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Wow. I grew up in Frankenmuth.
> 
> I agree about the chicken. (They boil theirs and then fry it enough to get the coating to stick.)
> 
> The restaurants are now owned by the second generation, but the two founders were actually brothers (Zehnder is the surname.) The Bavarian Inn and Zehnders both were hotels about 70 years ago, but the chicken business was a big draw, so they started doing that.


Trying to decide if it's worth a quick drive up there when I'm in Windsor. Hmmm, long drive for chicken and an Xmas ornament. Nah, better take the train up to Toronto


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Once you are through the tunnel, it should only be about 90 minutes. Unless you run into road construction, it would be two hours at the worst.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Trying to decide if it's worth a quick drive up there when I'm in Windsor. Hmmm, long drive for chicken and an Xmas ornament. Nah, better take the train up to Toronto


There's also the Birch Run outlet complex, with really nice Brooks Brothers, Orvis and Smith & Hawken stores, as well as the regular Polo/RL/Waterford/Crueset/etc...

On the way back, Great Lakes Crossing with Nieman Marcus Last Call, Saks Off Fifth, another BB outlet, etc... The Last Call has a great selection of ties, and just started carrying T&A shirts. Last time I was there they had a great summer weight Oxxford houndstooth jacket for $200. Not my size, alas.

Get off once more at Rochester Road in Troy, and there's a Nordstrom Rack and a Syms that usually carries a nice selection of ties and RLPL.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Chicken*

Gentlemen,

We have a place here called Popeyes! The best in the world!

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> We have a place here called Popeyes! The best in the world!
> 
> Nice day gentlemen


I will aggree...Popeyes is where it's at...I especially like their green beans...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

They're good, the chicken is good, and I hope I'm not pushing the thread off topic, but I love the red beans and rice!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> They're good, the chicken is good, and I hope I'm not pushing the thread off topic, but I love the red beans and rice!


I love their red beans and rice, and their spicy chicken.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

...and here's a third vote for Popeye's red beans and rice, with a big mess of their deep fried crawfish...to go with some cajun chicken, of course!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Several fried chicken recipes I have call for the chicken to be first soaked in buttermilk!!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Andy said:


> Several fried chicken recipes I have call for the chicken to be first soaked in buttermilk!!


I have seen this...usually when I do wings, I soak them in buttermilk (or regular milk) for like a couple of hours before I fry them up...don't ask me why, that's just how I learned it...


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Butteermilk tends to produce a darker crust overall. I'm on the fence about it.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I have been trying to eat healthy, but... I do like fried chicken and chicken fried steak. I have not eaten at popeye's for years. I agree with the gentleman from Big D about Babes, but the family owns a small place in Highland Park across from SMU called Bubba's. That is where it is at!!


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

bwep said:


> I have been trying to eat healthy, but... I do like fried chicken and chicken fried steak. I have not eaten at popeye's for years. I agree with the gentleman from Big D about Babes, but the family owns a small place in Highland Park across from SMU called Bubba's. That is where it is at!!


+1 for Bubba's :aportnoy:

Also, AQ Chicken House in Springdale, AR (the original location, since it has now been turned into a small chain) is legendary for fried chicken.


----------



## jgeorgie33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Heh, I just finished a very unhealthy meal of Kentucky Fried Chicken. I'm starting to get hungry again reading this forum, though :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I really like Kentucky Fried Chicken confused: maybe it's growing up in Kansas?), but my problem is that all the near by KFC's have gone out of business.

The nearest one is a couple of miles away (and out of the way!). I guess my community is to foo-foo to support KFC.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I like KFC, but I almost never have it since I've been in my weight loss program.

That stuff has a ton of calories. I do buy just one piece once in a great while. It is pretty good chicken.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm a fan of buttermilk as well as brining. Use a cast iron pot, don't crowd it and watch your oil temp like a hawk...

-spence


----------



## jkreusc (Aug 14, 2006)

Mark from Plano said:


> +1 for Bubba's :aportnoy:
> 
> Also, AQ Chicken House in Springdale, AR (the original location, since it has now been turned into a small chain) is legendary for fried chicken.


I'll have to try Bubba's. I'm in the PMBA program @ SMU this fall, short walk!


----------



## Cole (Jun 29, 2007)

If in Kansas City and the desire for fried chicken strikes, "Strouds" is lengendary and shouldn't be missed.

https://www.stroudsrestaurant.com/


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I realize that this is a 'zombie' thread but the subject is eternal. Should any one of you ever find yourself in South Central L.A., there is a small chain called Golden Bird. Do not hesitate to stop by and order some of theirs. Marvelous.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I love Fried Chicken especially when the crust is nice and crispy.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76287


The last time I did battle with a plate of food like that, it was in Yoder's Amish Restaurant on Route US 30 right out side of Grissom ARB, IN. Desert was a two inch deep slab of apple pie. Good gracious, now I'm homesick for Hoosierville. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77775


The "Colonel" sells a pretty good chicken sandwich, contending all others are just second rate imposters! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Greek fried chicken and potatoes.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

_Arroz con pollo_


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78843


It's that time of year again...time to saddle up and head out for the annual pilgramage to our local Wings and Things eatery! Life is good.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> It's that time of year again...time to saddle up and head out for the annual pilgramage to our local Wings and Things eatery! Life is good.


I head off to Popeye's for chicken.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> I head off to Popeye's for chicken.


Wings and Things is an eatery that specializes in the preparation of chicken wings...all kinds of chicken wings, and not much else. LOL.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Howard said:


> I head off to Popeye's for chicken.


While living in the South, I had never had Popeyes Chicken till Friday of this week. It beats anything else in the fast food arena "hands down". (and it's open on Sundays)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Wings and Things is an eatery that specializes in the preparation of chicken wings...all kinds of chicken wings, and not much else. LOL.


How is their chicken?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> How is their chicken?


The only part of the chicken that they sell are the wings (I think) and they come in all manner of fixins. I seem to have a slight preference for their butter, garlic wings. It keeps the vampires away at night and Mrs Eagle is not as inclined to bite me on my neck! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79161


Is Nashville Hot is as hot as they always say it is?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Is Nashville Hot is as hot as they always say it is?


I've never had any.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I've never had any.


I don't mind hot things just as long as it's not that One Chip Challenge.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I love their red beans and rice, and their spicy chicken.


....and don't forget those envelopes of spicy seasoning (I think it's called Magic Sparkle) to, paraphrasing Emeril, "kick the flavor of your meal up a notch! Yum.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Howard said:


> Is Nashville Hot is as hot as they always say it is?


At my niece’ wedding in Nashville, where it was featured, no. But that had to be toned down. I believe there some places that try to make it excruciatingly hot as some sort of freak food challenge but never ran across one.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83926


What part of the chicken are we looking at in the photo of fried chicken we see posted above? The look a bit like 'Tomahawk Chicken McNuggets!' LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Pretty much. My guess is that those are thighs with surgical modification.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79161
> 
> 
> Pickles mandetaory


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> What part of the chicken are we looking at in the photo of fried chicken we see posted above? The look a bit like 'Tomahawk Chicken McNuggets!' LOL.


They look like they were dipped in breadcrumbs.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just yesterday I cooked a few pieces of fried chicken in the microwave that My Family had for dinner the other day from Popeye's but then when I cooked it a second time around, it didn't taste that good, Why is that? It's like when you buy something the first time it's fresh and delicious but then The second time it's not as good as you thought.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't say for sure but IMO, leftover fried chicken is best cold. Great for breakfast in the summer.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Can't say for sure but IMO, leftover fried chicken is best cold. Great for breakfast in the summer.



What happens to the crispiness?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

To me, that's not important. I just love the way it tastes.


----------



## The Great Garbanzo (Oct 20, 2020)

Chick fil a just opened here about 4 years ago.. Went once to see what the excitement was all about. Meh...it's ok. But when I saw the line next time I ended up at Popeyes instead The spicy chicken sandwich is delish! Never been back to Chick fil a since.

BUT!!! I swung into a McDonald's for a coffee one afternoon, (I drive across NYS weekly), and saw this Dollar menu item called McChicken. The young lady behind the counter...lovely and with a body fat content equal to my LG tablet I'm posting from said "buy two, toss the top buns and eat the two patties with the two sauced bottom buns".

Not bad........


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85832





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85832


Sarge How do you like your fried chicken? I like mine to be crispy and juicy inside.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't insist on crispy but juicy and well-done is a must.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I don't insist on crispy but juicy and well-done is a must.


Ever had Popeye's?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Ever had Popeye's?


Popeye's chicken, extra spicy and liberally dusted with several of those delightful packets of Cajun Sparkle seasoning mix are a favorite of mine. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Funny that you should mention Popeyes. There's one just down the block from me and I finally went there last night. Not bad. Certainly better than KFC but not a patch on Golden Bird. Good biscuit, though.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Popeye's chicken, extra spicy and liberally dusted with several of those delightful packets of Cajun Sparkle seasoning mix are a favorite of mine. Yum!


They make their chicken extra crispy which I like & plus you have those Cajun sauces they give you on the side.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Funny that you should mention Popeyes. There's one just down the block from me and I finally went there last night. Not bad. Certainly better than KFC but not a patch on Golden Bird. Good biscuit, though.




What did you have?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Chicken


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

this chicken isn't fried.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Two more not-fried chicken dishes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Chicken


Did you have any side dishes?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> this chicken isn't fried.
> 
> View attachment 85869


Looks like a Costco rotisserie chicken that has been portioned for serving to one's guests! Soups on. LOL


----------



## The Great Garbanzo (Oct 20, 2020)

Speaking of non fried chicken: I see mention of O'Connells in Buffalo quite often. Has anyone been to the Anchor Bar in Buffalo folloing a pilgramage to the store?

They invented the Buffalo chicken wing.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86756


Paraphrasing the Country singer Johnny Lee, "I am looking for love in all the wrong plates......" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86983


Are those 'corn riddled tater tots' in the upper left corner of the picture and serving as the top layer on those burgers? I've trid putting a layer of fries as a cap on my burgers, but frankly prefer eating the red meat and the taters separately.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought they were fried chicken bits.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I thought they were fried chicken bits.


They look like chicken nuggets.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> They look like chicken nuggets.


Am I seeing things that are not there! Are those yellow buds popping through the fried crust not corn kernels? LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Am I seeing things that are not there! Are those yellow buds popping through the fried crust not corn kernels? LOL.


Looks like it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88445


 😲 Damn, What's with the size of that burger?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm betting an entire chicken breast.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89419



That looks like hot mustard, Is it? or maybe it's cheese sauce?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> That looks like hot mustard, Is it? or maybe it's cheese sauce?



I think it's a mustard sauce or maybe a curry.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I think it's a mustard sauce or maybe a curry.


I don't think I've had Curry Chicken before.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I can't say that I have either, but it sure looks to be a reasonably good idea...well worth a try over the taste buds...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This one is actually roasted.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Indian fried chicken with curry sauce!


----------



## Cassy0110 (5 mo ago)

I agree. My fav recipe: 
Preheat your smoker between 325°F - 350°F. 
Combine ingredients for the Honey Garlic Barbecue Rub into a bowl. Apply the rub on all sides of the whole chicken.
Place the whole chicken in the smoker with 2 to 3 wood chunks spread through the hot coals. Close the lid and cook for 1 - 1.5 hours. Brush the whole chicken with melted butter a few times during your cook. 
In a saucepan, whisk all Honey Barbecue Sauce ingredients together. Bring the mixture to a simmer for 15 minutes. 
Brush the whole chicken with the Honey Barbecue Sauce during the last 15 minutes of your cook. 
Once the chicken has reached an internal temperature of 165°F, remove from the smoker and let rest for 10 minutes. 
Carve the smoked whole chicken into desired servings and serve with a side of Honey Barbecue Sauce.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88050


Where’s the blue cheese dip?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Where’s the blue cheese dip?


How about hot sauce?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> How about hot sauce?


Looks like they’re already coated! If not, definitely yes!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I know, it's roast chicken. I happen to prefer roast chicken.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tandoori style


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Except this time it's roasted.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

We're having Fried Chicken tonight for dinner and it's the supermarket's chicken over one of those heat lamps they use to warm them.


----------

